# 4" Soffit hihats 2morrow



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm using Nora cans, it's what the local SH sells , HD sell pricey halo 2 blocks away. It's going LED, anyone know what economy 4" LED trim will work with this can?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm using Nora cans, it's what the local SH sells , HD sell pricey halo 2 blocks away. It's going LED, anyone know what economy 4" LED trim will work with this can?


Never heard of Nora cans, but I know the HD off brand LED trims work with the halo cans and there only 25$.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm using Nora cans, it's what the local SH sells , HD sell pricey halo 2 blocks away. It's going LED, anyone know what economy 4" LED trim will work with this can?


I would be careful with cheap LED recessed lights. Many will flicker and pulse. I would recommend Cree. Have used with lighting control. They seem to be pretty stable.


----------

